# CASTILLE QUADRA-FIRE DOOR/WINDOW GASKET REPLACEMENT



## GIPPER (Oct 15, 2009)

Can you replace the original gasket with a 5/8" door kit from Lowes?


----------



## imacman (Oct 15, 2009)

The owners manual says the door gasket is 3/4"....don't substitute smaller....you'll get leaks.  Any local stove shop should have the right size:

from the owners manual - "Gasket (Rope), Door, 3/4 inch, 7 ft"

EDIT:  try HD...they have it sometimes.


----------



## Czech (Oct 15, 2009)

OK, here's the deal, and I am NOT suggesting you do this unless you're as messed up as I am. The oem tadpole gasket runs around $40 or so, that made me upset when I saw regular gasket kits at the big box for less than $10. Problem is, the door has an airwash gap either top or bottom, and the tadpole also fits under the the glass on the front side. So, your dealing with very precise gaps, mostly the airwash one. If you replace the oem with a regular 3/4" (yes, has to be 3/4") gasket, you'll mess up the airwash gap and your stove will not function well so keep that in mind, i.e. the gap will be too big or small when the door is closed. All that said, it can be done. It took me alot of tinkering and a new airwash baffle from jpt here, but it works like a charm now. If you 'go in', do NOT bend the baffle at all, any bend will cause ash streaks, that's why I had to replace mine. You need to cheat the two screws on the baffle, take the baffle off and shim it so that the gap between the baffle and the glass is correct (1/8" or so?), I used a couple trim nails laid on their sides between the baffle and stove for shims. Did you know that high temp rtv works great for combustion blower gasket too? Don't wreck you stove based on what I have done to mine, but man I have her dialed in and working great! REALY crappy pict below, it's dark in the basement and the cell phone has no flash!


----------



## GIPPER (Oct 16, 2009)

I went to lowes and hd both said 5/8 was the gasket kit to use. they do not carry 3/4. Think i'll buy the oem part. Do you know if the oem part comes with the gasket glued to a new piece of glass? Also do i have to worry about the air gaps with oem part?


----------



## imacman (Oct 16, 2009)

GIPPER said:
			
		

> I went to lowes and hd both said 5/8 was the gasket kit to use. they do not carry 3/4. Think i'll buy the oem part. Do you know if the oem part comes with the gasket glued to a new piece of glass? Also do i have to worry about the air gaps with oem part?



Don't listen to anyone at Lowes or HD....they don't even SELL Quadra's....how would they know what was right??? (idiots)

Yes, buy the OEM gasket if your the least bit unsure, and ask the dealer about replacing the gasket.  Maybe they'll have a Castille on display, and you can see what it looks like from the factory....ask questions about the glass and the air gaps!!


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Oct 16, 2009)

How old is your castille?  I replaced mine after 2 years.  I took the door off and brought it to the stove shop I bought it at, they carry replacements for the castille and i asked them if they could show me how to replace it, i bought the gasket (pricey)forget how much though.  They put it on- was a self adhesive type.  Now on my 3rd year and was thinking part of the gasket is pretty frayed again but did the dollar test and will put up with the frayed part for now.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Oct 16, 2009)

You can buy the original replacement gasket which is a  3/4" x 7 ft.  long, and includes the adhesive you need to cement it in place here:

http://woodheatstoves.com/door-rope-34-x-7-includes-cement-p-4018.html

They sell the gasket for $40.80  which is about the going price for that door seal. They are often referred to as a  "  Tadpole"  gasket due to the shape.  They have a narrow edge which fits into the channel around the ceramic window glass. You will need to remove the glass to put this seal in place.  Handle the ceramic window carefully,  it chips easily and costs a lot more than the door seal.


----------



## gblaue (Oct 16, 2009)

Nicholas440 said:
			
		

> You can buy the original replacement gasket which is a  3/4" x 7 ft.  long, and includes the adhesive you need to cement it in place here:
> 
> http://woodheatstoves.com/door-rope-34-x-7-includes-cement-p-4018.html
> 
> They sell the gasket for $40.80  which is about the going price for that door seal. They are often referred to as a  "  Tadpole"  gasket due to the shape.  They have a narrow edge which fits into the channel around the ceramic window glass. You will need to remove the glass to put this seal in place.  Handle the ceramic window carefully,  it chips easily and costs a lot more than the door seal.




That's not the right gasket. This is the Tadpole gasket.

http://woodheatstoves.com/gasket-tadpole-door-p-2096.html


----------



## GIPPER (Oct 22, 2009)

RECEIVED MY OEM TADPOLE GASKET TODAY. HAD INSTALLED IN 30 MIN.LOOKS LIKE ENOUGH GASKET FOR 3 STOVES. NOT BAD FOR $45.READY TO FIRE HER UP!


----------



## gblaue (Oct 22, 2009)

GIPPER said:
			
		

> LOOKS LIKE ENOUGH GASKET FOR 3 STOVES.



Smidge over 2.


----------



## Czech (Oct 22, 2009)

And just a smidge so don't mis-cut anything!


----------

